# best high quality dog food -not grain free



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

I feed Lily Wellness Super5mix complete health and love it!


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

I feed one of my GRs wellness super5mix lamb and my other GR wellness super5mix chicken and they love it and do well on it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Canine Caviar, Mulligan Stew, Petcurian GO and NOW, Annamaet are some that come to mind.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

I second Annamaet, for an adult GR Encore or Extra are perfect. Ultra for a young, working, intact or hard keeper.

Other would be Dr. Tim's Kinesis, Holistic Health Extension (black bag), Precise & Nutrisource.

You are from NJ like me so you should be able to get Annamaet. PM me and I will tell you where I get it.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Canine Caviar, Mulligan Stew, Petcurian GO and NOW, Annamaet are some that come to mind.


No love for Orijen?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I've been liking the new Solid Gold Sundancer and getting beautiful coats with shining eyes. I add Honest Kitchen Love and fresh foods daily.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Just curious as to why you want to switch from Fromm. Is your girl not doing well on it?

If I were going to take Riley off Fromm, my first two choices would probably be Acana or Wellness.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

You asked for another line of high quality (not grain free) kibble.

Two companies with short and simple ingredient lists of grain inclusive include:

California Natural Puppy (really "all life stages") with 26% protein / 16% fat. There is a chicken and a lamb formula. 

Natural Dog Food, Cat Food and Puppy Food for Pets With Food Sensitivity

Also, NutriSource: NutriSource Dog Food and Cat Food Products | Canned & Dry


----------



## kcapone (Jan 23, 2011)

she does not seem to be eating it so I am wondering if I should begin a rotation of 4-5 months with another brand


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

I feed Kelsey Innova Large Breed Adult, and she has done amazingly well with it.

Pet Products - Healthy Dog Food, Natural Cat Food, Gourmet Dog Biscuits ? Innova Holistic Pet Food


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

I am gonna stick Pro Pac Adult Chunk up there as well. For $.65lb you get a high quality meat protein food from am EU Cert. facility made next to Earthborn. No glutens and you even get proteinated minerals.

People love this food and I even sent pups home with it years ago.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Why not try Fromm GOLD Large Breed Adult. Mine both love it. I plan to eventually mix in the 4 Star, but haven't yet.


----------



## GRTigger (Jan 16, 2010)

Innova large breed or Royal Canin Golden Retriever 25, adult (good for 18 months and up I think) .. not 18 months it's over 15 months of age.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

kcapone said:


> she does not seem to be eating it so I am wondering if I should begin a rotation of 4-5 months with another brand


I am a Pet Nutritional Specialist with NUTRO. 4-5 months seems like an extremely long time to take to switch, even for a dog with sensitivities. Nutro states 7 days to switch but I often recommend a slower switch when dealing with sensitivities. I say 2 maybe 3 weeks in those cases.

I recently started one of mine on the Natural Choice Venison and Brown Rice. Real meat as the first ingredient and we remove the water and fat from the venison before we measure it for ranking on the bag and it is still first ingredient. Natural Choice is the only Limited Ingredient diet that is _guaranteed_ to improve the skin and coat which includes less shedding. Most important is NUTRO puts pets first when the develop all of their products. I think that the NC Venison has a video review at ExpoTV or YouTube if you want to hear from another customer.


----------

